# LPM - Loop Mobile



## barnz2k (11 May 2007)

Hey there
There is an upcoming IPO for LPM and im interested in it but dont know much abour IPO's etc. (trading in general really!)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=LPM

did a little research on some suggestions about IPOs but would like some opinions too pleas!

basically its splitting away from  Adultshop (whoknew!?) and listing at 20c a share. Has some known managers on bored and is being backed by Peter Yates (who seems quite known from what im reading) who wants a 12% stake.

I like the sound because its cheap and possible good growth potential. howewver its mostly with '3' right now and they arent the biggest providers here or uk..

anyone else looking into this?

cheers


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 May 2007)

Hi barnz,

LPM ... here's how the astroanalysis work out,
until he end of August 2007:

*Pre listing:*

     18-21052007 ... positive news ... ???

         22052007 ... negative cycle ... finances???

    04-06062007 ... should be very positive period for LPM

        21062007 ... positive cycle ... finances???

* Post-listing: * 

    06-09072007  ... major and negative spotlight on LPM

    12-16072007 ... minor cycle

    26-27072007 ... negative news expected here.

        07082007 ... positive spotlight on LPM ... 

   10-13082007 ... positive news expected here

       27082007 ... minor and difficult cycle

  30-31082007 ... minor and positive cycle

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## barnz2k (15 May 2007)

Sorry but what is Astroanalysis?
Googled it and came up with bunch of astrology type stuff.. 
So is this a kind of psychic guess at the stock??

at least sounds like first few months might be good 

No other views here?
Seems kinda interesting to me from the management staff etc and the backer is Peter Yates. Martin Hoffman used to manage at 9msn etc..

Well ive got another couple weeks to decide if I want to try and get in anyways hehe.


----------



## shares (17 May 2007)

If you take a look at the recently listed IPOs on ASX you will see that almost all the stocks have opened at a premium. Loop Mobile might be a way to make a quick dollar, not too sure about their future prospects though.


----------



## rdncoic (19 September 2007)

Loop Mobile is progressing in a positive fashion, but it seems no quick win will be seen.  A slow but profitable begin for investors may be coming up.  Entry into the off-deck into the global markets has to be a driver.  (USA Also)

Any comments?


----------

